# Solvang Rides?



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

I bunch of us form our local race team up here in the foothills are planning a training camp in Solvang at the end of the month and are looking for some good ride suggestions. We are looking to do 4-5 hour rides with some good climbing, safe roads, etc
Any suggestions?


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

From Solvang, take highway 246 west out of town 3 miles to Buellton, cross US 101, turn left onto Avenue of the Flags out to Santa Rosa Road. Santa Rosa for about 20 miles, then right on Highway 1 for a few miles into the outskirts of Lompoc. Turn right on 246 and head east back to Buellton and Solvang. Option is to go turn left off 246 on return route and take Drum Canyon Road over to Los Alamos, then access Foxen Canyon Road back into Santa Ynez Valley. Check local maps...
Don't miss the climb up Figueroa Mountain Road...past Whacko Jacko's old place, then up you go. Dress for winter...this time of year it's cold...and can get windy toward the top of the climb.


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

OrbeaXLR8R said:


> From Solvang, take highway 246 west out of town 3 miles to Buellton, cross US 101, turn left onto Avenue of the Flags out to Santa Rosa Road. Santa Rosa for about 20 miles, then right on Highway 1 for a few miles into the outskirts of Lompoc. Turn right on 246 and head east back to Buellton and Solvang. Option is to go turn left off 246 on return route and take Drum Canyon Road over to Los Alamos, then access Foxen Canyon Road back into Santa Ynez Valley. Check local maps...
> Don't miss the climb up Figueroa Mountain Road...past Whacko Jacko's old place, then up you go. Dress for winter...this time of year it's cold...and can get windy toward the top of the climb.


Thanks! Sounds like a good one. Any idea how many miles and what the elevation gain is if we include Figueroa?


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

Only guessing here as to Figueroa elevation gain...but from actual start of the climb, probably a 3,000 foot acsent to top. The ride I described, including run over Drum Canyon Road to Los Alamos, then onto Foxen Canyon...then up and back down Figueroa...probably in the neighborhood of 100 miles, possibly a tad more. 
The wind blows like crazy from the west up there every morning starting around 10 - 11 am. Best to get out early to avoid the gale.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Merlin said:


> I bunch of us form our local race team up here in the foothills are planning a training camp in Solvang at the end of the month and are looking for some good ride suggestions. We are looking to do 4-5 hour rides with some good climbing, safe roads, etc
> Any suggestions?


Look up the Solvang Century route. It's a good route for a 4-5 hour ride. I would eliminate the section into Santa Maria airport. You can go over San Marcos pass, down into Santa Barbara and then come back along 101. I've also heard of taking Refugio Road, which has some dirt sections, past the old Ronald Reagan ranch. Don't miss going over to Santa Barbara and doing the Gibraltar Road climb. That's a great climb, roughly 4,000 feet in 11 miles. I love that climb, and if you are lucky enough to get a clear day, it's an unbelievable view. Lots of good riding around there.

http://www.michaelbarry.ca/pages/rides/solvang.htm


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's a link to a map covering good routes in the area:

http://www.trafficsolutions.info/bikemap-north.htm


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

Thanks , i ordered the map!


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Merlin-

Glad I could help!

PM me if you have any specific questions about the area. I live about 20 miles from Solvang and ride around there just about every weekend. 
-RG


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

we just got back from or solvang training camp and want to say thanks! The riding was amazing, Figuora Mt was the highlight for me. Awesome!


----------



## weiler.michael (Feb 4, 2008)

Figueroa will take you up 4000ft...
Try Gibralter in Santa Barbara for another sweet climb, a little smaller than Figueroa, but the best views


----------

